# New Phrag. Book!



## tomkalina (Apr 4, 2017)

Just a note to let everyone know that "Slipper Orchids of the Tropical Americas" by Phillip Cribb and Chris Purver is now available for ordering on the Orchid Digest website (www.orchiddigest.com). It's the long awaited definitive treatment of Phragmipedium, Mexipedium and Selinipedium and written in English. The book includes chapters on taxonomy, conservation and breeding and contains many photos and illustrations.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## abax (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you. Now to find some $$$$.


----------



## naoki (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you, Tom! I was ready to order, but I couldn't find how to order in Orchid Digest web site. Any hints?


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for your thought


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Tom.

Anyone know if this book is available elsewhere? The Orchid Digest site says "orders restricted to North and South America", which i.m.h.o. is ridiculous.

I checked the web site of Kew but cannot find it there.

Rob.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 5, 2017)

That probably means that Kew and Natural History Publications have distribution rights outside the Americas. Should just be a matter of time. The book hasn't been released yet. Give them a few days.

What I want to know is when it will be released in e-book format.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 5, 2017)

Naoki,

There should be a green box in the upper left hand corner of the front page of the orchiddigest.com website that says "Order Here". The price is US$115 plus US$22.21 for shipping/handling = US$ 137.21


----------



## silence882 (Apr 5, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> That probably means that Kew and Natural History Publications have distribution rights outside the Americas. Should just be a matter of time. The book hasn't been released yet. Give them a few days.
> 
> What I want to know is when it will be released in e-book format.



Will it be released as an ebook at all? I much prefer it that way.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 5, 2017)

Not sure whether release as an ebook is planned. The Orchid Digest ([email protected]) may know the answer to that. According to my order confirmation, the hard copy book is supposed to be shipped next Tuesday, April 11.


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2017)

Is one of the author the same Phillip Cribb that Eric Hansen mentioned in his book ?

http://www.cnyos.org/hansenletter.html


----------



## JAB (Apr 5, 2017)

Only one Cribb. 

Ugghhhhh..... anyone know when Prof. Braem will be dropping his? I prefer not to give money to Cribb if at all possible. 

Did you get it in your hands yet Tom? Worth it in your opinion? 

Thanks
Jake


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 5, 2017)

Not yet, Jake. It's supposed to be shipped next Tuesday. I'll post after I've have a chance to look it over. If it's as good as Cribb's The Genus Paphiopedilum, it will be well received.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 6, 2017)

JAB said:


> Only one Cribb.
> 
> Ugghhhhh..... anyone know when Prof. Braem will be dropping his? I prefer not to give money to Cribb if at all possible.



I'm not a fan of Mr. Cribb either. I'm no taxonomist but his views are sometimes far away from logic.

About Guido Braem's book. The last thing I heard is that he is looking for funds and a publisher to get the book out.

Rob.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 6, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Not sure whether release as an ebook is planned. The Orchid Digest ([email protected]) may know the answer to that. According to my order confirmation, the hard copy book is supposed to be shipped next Tuesday, April 11.



Tom, I hope the confirmation is correct. The web site says that the book will probably come available mid-may.

Rob.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 6, 2017)

Rob,

I hope so too! The confirmation came from Castle Press soon after I placed the order. I'll let you all know when I receive it.


----------



## naoki (Apr 6, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Naoki,
> 
> There should be a green box in the upper left hand corner of the front page of the orchiddigest.com website that says "Order Here". The price is US$115 plus US$22.21 for shipping/handling = US$ 137.21



Thanks you, I found it and placed the order. There was only UPS shipping option, and it was charging $50 for shipping to AK. But I asked them about USPS shipping, and now they added the cheaper shipping option!

I asked which shipping date is correct, and they said that April 12 in the confirmation email was erroneous. So actual shipping date is more like mid-May.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, Naoki.


----------



## JAB (Apr 6, 2017)

FWIW I spoke with Prof Braem and he hopes to have his self published edition out towards the end of the year. 

Cribb's stuff is always well received, but I do not care for his attitude and approach in handling a lot of things. His knowledge can't be refuted but he comes across as a self entitled, arrogant ass, who seems to care more for his own ventures then anything. But then again I have never met the man, and I know as well as anyone that words and actions can be misconstrued.


----------



## eteson (Apr 6, 2017)

Would be interesting to see his point of view about the caudatum and schlimii complexes...
The text of the Braem book is ready 99% and it is being "indesigned" by now. It is going to be a great Book with some "surprises"... very interesting surprises :evil:


----------



## JAB (Apr 7, 2017)

Evil Eliseo, pure evil :sob:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi,

For those not living in the Americas following might be of interest.
I inquired with Kew if and if so when the new book will be available through the Kew web site. I received this answer:

"We will have stock of this book for sale through the Kew online shop, and this should be available at the beginning of June."

All the best,

Rob


----------



## JAB (Apr 14, 2017)

Sounds like someone is using our payments as funds to get it published to begin with


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2017)

I shall wait till is is available it the UK to order. 

It should be a very interesting book to read both aurthors are extremely knowledgeable, have met and spoken to both. 

It's will be interesting to read what Chris has wrote as of the hybridisng point of view. 

I must say this thrwad has made me laugh, when I first started out in orchids I was very a where that there was two camps so to speak, either a cribb or not.
I found this out talking to a few few botical artists whe I was doing show gardens.

I have met Philip cribb after reading a few of his books, as he was on the RHS committee, I personal must I was very intimidated to meet him. Yet I just walked up to him introduced my self and spoke to him, and asked him for his help on my dissatation. He was extremely help full and really down to earth.

Yet when I put one of my orchids in for awards he shot my plant donw and it never got an award (GRRRRRRR) Still not forgot that, but I under stood why it was shot down and never got the award. In all I have found him to be a genuine guy, but there dose sometimes seem to be air of there from RBS Kew and seem a bit removed from the normal growing people.

It was alway interesting to listen to him in judging on certain plants where it was a species or hybrids, yet in have not seen or spoken much tonhim since I left the in's of the RHS as I run in very different circles these days. 

Most of you know of Chris, it was exelant time to listen to him on breeding and judging and see in all the orchids he brought to get an award. To learn of him and his staff at the EYOF in my very short time there, (he went to the same colleague as me ). I still see the EOYF AND when I can I do chat with them lwsr even more off them as I can and hoprfully one day get a job there.

So this should be a very interesting book and can't wait tonget my hands on it and read it.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 17, 2017)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Tom, I hope the confirmation is correct. The web site says that the book will probably come available mid-may.
> 
> Rob.



Rob,

I just received an email from Castle Press that confirms the book will be shipped in mid- May. I look forward to it's review by Harold Koopowitz in The Orchid Digest. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks Tom.

As I mentioned in an earlier post. Kew will have them available from june.

Rob


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2017)

It will be interesting to see how he treats sect. Micropetalum.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 3, 2017)

FYI, my copy just arrived a few moments ago. I won't have time to look through it until later today, but some of the things that I immediately checked for....

Looks like P. manzurii is listed as a variety of schlimii in this interpretation. And P. popowii is treated as P. humboldtii.


----------



## li'l frog (May 3, 2017)

My copy arrived a few minutes ago, so they are on their way.


----------



## tomkalina (May 3, 2017)

Just got mine this afternoon; I'll dive into it tonight.


----------



## JAB (May 7, 2017)

$28 for S&H from Cali to WA! LOL! Somebody is making a pretty penny off of nothing! I refuse to buy a book that will cost me a 1/6th of the price in shipping alone. Media mail is a fraction of that cost, alas not even an option.


----------



## eteson (May 7, 2017)

I am trying to buy it but the system does not want my colombian credit card and It does not have the paypal option...


----------



## JAB (May 7, 2017)

I cringe to think what they will charge you for international shipping


----------



## JAB (May 8, 2017)

They just put up a media mail option for $5. Excellent customer service.


----------



## eteson (May 9, 2017)

Yes, good customer service.
I think mine is on the way.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 9, 2017)

You're all very lucky. Kew doesn't list it yet. Being outside of the Americas I'm still not able to buy it. :sob:



eteson said:


> I am trying to buy it but the system does not want my colombian credit card and It does not have the paypal option...



As of march 1st I stopped my subscription to OD for more or less the same reasons. For the last 4-5 years I was having all kinds of trouble paying for the subscription. So I was kind of fed up with the whole situation and quit my subscription. Before my decision I mailed them asking if there are options for using something like PayPal but they never did respond, so I quit.
A shame really. I like the magazine, and am sure to mis some good articles...

Rob


----------



## JAB (May 9, 2017)

I have had the same issues with the local OS in trying to convince them Paypal is crucial in today's society. NO reason a publication the size of OD should not have Paypal. Many orchid societies/companies are really behind the times in terms of social media and online presence. It's a shame to be losing what seems like guaranteed money over something so easy to implement. 

JAB


----------



## Dandrobium (May 9, 2017)

JAB said:


> I cringe to think what they will charge you for international shipping


$37USD to Canada :sob:


----------



## JAB (May 10, 2017)

Dan
Sweet baby Buddha!?!?!?!?! Write to them and ask if their are more affordable options. They were VERY receptive to my email! 

JAB


----------



## JAB (May 21, 2017)

Got a copy for the NWOS library, and though I have not read it cover to cover I have spent the last few days skipping around and reading the interesting bits. Overall a very good reference on a group we have nothing at all on. I will say that if you are getting the book predominately for culture info you will be disappointed as this is certainly the weakest aspect. Feels like the culture info was added as an after thought. 

Gorgeous print and color on nice thick stock. Most likely the justification for the cost, which in the end I am not sure is worth it... encourage your local orchid society to purchase it for the library! 

JAB


----------



## garysan (Jun 14, 2017)

Does anyone know if this book is still scheduled for a June release through Kew here in the UK? Been checking regularly on their 'Shop' website and still don't see it


----------



## naoki (Jun 21, 2017)

Gary, I got an email from Koeltz saying that it is in stock for Europe:
http://www.koeltz.com/product.aspx?pid=211514
The price is a little higher than what you expect from the US price.


----------



## garysan (Jun 21, 2017)

naoki said:


> Gary, I got an email from Koeltz saying that it is in stock for Europe:
> http://www.koeltz.com/product.aspx?pid=211514
> The price is a little higher than what you expect from the US price.



Hi Naoki, I called Kew this afternoon and left a message for them to come back to me regarding this book and when it would be available. Received a call back this evening saying it should be available for purchase from Kew online bookshop mid-July.

Just in case anyone else wanted to know. I imagine it will be cheaper than Koeltz although of no doubt some of us will be unwilling to wait any longer


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Just to let you know.
A couple of minutes ago I visited the Kew online bookstore and noticed that they are now offering the book for pre-ordering. Price £ 90,00 which is seriously cheaper than Koeltz.

All the best,

Rob


----------



## garysan (Jul 3, 2017)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to let you know.
> A couple of minutes ago I visited the Kew online bookstore and noticed that they are now offering the book for pre-ordering. Price £ 90,00 which is seriously cheaper than Koeltz.
> ...



Well spotted. Thanks for sharing  <click> Ordered.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Aug 9, 2017)

It was a long wait, but today I received my copy of the book.

Only did some browsing so far. Have to start proper reading it, but I already noticed some interesting taxonomical views by Mr. Cribb. Which was to be expected I guess. :wink:
Lot of nice photos and drawings though.

Off reading...

Rob


----------



## silence882 (Sep 3, 2017)

I finally got myself a copy. This book is excellent - just like his treatments of Paphiopedilum and Cypripedium. His take on the taxonomy is interesting and well reasoned.


----------



## Florian (Oct 16, 2017)

For me on Fig. 122 the Phragmipedium pearcei looks like a Phrag. richteri. What do you think?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 17, 2017)

Florian said:


> For me on Fig. 122 the Phragmipedium pearcei looks like a Phrag. richteri. What do you think?



My thoughts exactly.

Rob


----------



## silence882 (Oct 17, 2017)

Florian said:


> For me on Fig. 122 the Phragmipedium pearcei looks like a Phrag. richteri. What do you think?



Me too. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 5, 2019)

So, has anyone done a side-by-side comparison of Cribb's and Braem's work on the Genus Phragmipedium? I was hoping The Orchid Digest or The AOS would take this on, but nothing so far. I've heard good things about each book, but no comparative study.


----------

